# Vics Concours Vs......



## ilovepooma (Nov 3, 2009)

well just about anything really!

Reading very good things about it, almost certain it will be my first 'good' wax.

Cars in the household are a solid black and solid red so it should be ideal.

As it will be for spring/summer not overly worried about durability, although at least a month would be nice!

Pictures, musings and the usual recommendation of 476 all appreciated


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just brought a tub of this and I can't wait to use it :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You don't need to compare it to anything, JUST BUY IT! 

Durability is awesome too! I get a few months easily.

I do like P21S concours, but that looks a bit more silvery, with the same dripping wet look. 

Don't even bother comparing it with cg5050 and sn, IMO they don't even come close in the deep and wet stakes.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

its a wonderful wax, buy it you won't be disapointed i've used it on both black and red. on both it leaves a fantastic finish. its 1 of my favorite waxes and 2 coats will last at least 3 months.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

One coat of vics concours


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

you wont regret it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice pic MJT!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a really nice wax.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone used this and Colinite 915 that can compare the two?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ross said:


> Its a really nice wax.


Anything it excells in Ross, was looking at grabbing a small pot of it at some point to try.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Up untill now i choose my waxes/sealants for there durability(Collinite,FK1000, Carlack NSC), but now i want to buy a pure concours wax for the looks. Is Vic Concours really the one i should be looking for? ( I'am not going to spend silly money on a wax)
Can i layer it over Collinite 915 to get a better look? ( looks on top off durability)


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

josadler said:


> Up untill now i choose my waxes/sealants for there durability(Collinite,FK1000, Carlack NSC), but now i want to buy a pure concours wax for the looks. Is Vic Concours really the one i should be looking for? ( I'am not going to spend silly money on a wax)
> Can i layer it over Collinite 915 to get a better look? ( looks on top off durability)


Just go for the vics. You wont be dissapointed. Finish is plenty durable enough and looks great, really wet and deep. No need to put collonite on really as vics
lasts well.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice one MJT.
Wait till x3 coat. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gally said:


> Anything it excells in Ross, was looking at grabbing a small pot of it at some point to try.


Its easy to use,smells of sweet strawberry's,leaves a dripping wet finish and the beading+sheeting is great:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

don't forget lasts a long time too!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ross said:


> Its easy to use,smells of sweet strawberry's,leaves a dripping wet finish and the beading+sheeting is great:thumb:


Sounds very good Ross, i've read lots of threads on it like I usually do. There was always good comments, even Dave KG mentioned it.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

MJT said:


> One coat of vics concours


lovely, what paint is that? do they do it on the new golfs? looks mint :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gally said:


> Sounds very good Ross, i've read lots of threads on it like I usually do. There was always good comments, even Dave KG mentioned it.


Its one of those waxes which punches well above its weight:thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

It is steel grey,and some beading pictures


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Have a pot of these ready to try this weekend so will get pics and say how it is compared to 915 and Austintacios.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Have a pot of these ready to try this weekend so will get pics and say how it is compared to 915 and Austintacios.


on sea grey it looks awesome...


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you use Vics over the top of a sealant such as Carlack 68 , or will that reduce the deep wet look you get??


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I've just reread the great waxtest (by Dave KG) and it seems Collinite 915 finished before Vic Concours in the section looks. The only one that possibly stuck out was BOS.
Should i immediately go for BOS or just keep my Collinite 915?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

There's a massive price difference mate.

Also Vics is based more on it's looks than durability.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Having read this thread, gally's thread and DaveKG's review thread I just ordered the CYC Concours Kit. Will be applying it to a black BMW, looking at the image in the recent threads, I doubt I'll be disappointed.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I normally do two initial coats 24h apart, then another layer after next wash.3 coats will last 3+ months. Using chaos atm so looking to see durability on that one!


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Vic is choosen for its look rather than the durability. 
As I been recommended, you have to wait at least 2 hours between coats.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Boothy said:


> Has anyone used this and Colinite 915 that can compare the two?


Not really comparable, much wetter/higher gloss. Nicer on off, dare I say it nicer beading

One is summer use other is winter/high mileage


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes vics is chosen for looks, but the difference is that this wax actually lasts. I get 3 months easily. That's why everyone loves this stuff! Looks so good, lasts so long, cost is cheap!


----------

